

5 traits of the most successful entrepreneurs - paulitex
http://versiononeventures.com/5-traits-of-the-most-successful-entrepreneur/

======
davidcrow
@bwertz ranks as a 3 out 5 on his scale. Jeesh, this might be why I'm not a
successful entrepreneur - I figure I score a 2 maybe a soft 3. Time to
evaluate the missing pieces.

